# [SOLVED] Just got Halo 2



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok I just got Halo 2 today. Well I have been playing Halo 1 for years now but I now just got Halo 2 from newegg.com. Well on Halo 1 I was getting 800-1000FPS. I need to know how to disable the max FPS on halo 2. Halo 1 allowed me to get rid of the limit but halo 2 does not. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

What rates are you getting?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

about 30 in the first one you had the option to lock the FPS at 30 or unlock FPS to get as many as your computer could handle.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

I would think that V Sync is locking your frames at around 50-60fps (or whatever your monitor`s refresh rate is) according to some forums around the net, V sync can be disabled by adding "-novsync" to the end of the shortcut target. (no quatation marks). However Halo 2 is a FAR more system intensive game than Halo 1. I would not expect 1000 fps. Disbaling V sync in your GPU control panal may also help.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

How do i do that. I have an ATi Radeon HD 5770 also the option of disabling the Vsync is not in Halo 2 it was in Halo 1. I also tried the novysinc and well the game did not start and it made my computer crash. Any other ideas.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Ok right click on the Halo 2 shortcut, select properties and add -novsync to the end of the target box. If that does not help then take a look at this thread, it shows how to enable V sync on ATI cards. On step 5 you will be given the option to disable v sync for halo 2. 

Thread: Halo On Windows Vista - Disabling Vsync


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Ok I went to the forum. The link it gives does not work. The code it gave doesn't work for me. Any other ideas. P.S I have windows 7.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Sorry I linked to the wrong page, my mistake .

Thread: Halo On Windows Vista - Attention: If you are experiencing mouse stutter READ THIS! How to fix it.

Did you try putting -novsync at the end of the shortcut target?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Ok I did as it said. but now I am getting 40 -50 FPS. But I should get more than that. Why I am I only getting 40-50 FPS. Any idea why I am only getting only getting that.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Could you post you full system specs as per this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...follow-these-steps-before-posting-587393.html .


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Well Ok here are my specs sorry I should have done this on the first Post.
Sorry about that

Mobo MSI 880GM-E41
CPU AMD Phenom II X6 1075T
RAM Gskill DDR3 4GB 2x2GB
PSU CorsiarTX650W
HDD Western Digital Blue 1TB 7,200 RPM
Video Card XFX Ati Radeon HD 5770
OS Windows 7 Home premium.

P.S
My temps are low. Also thank you for helping me out.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

I have read around a bit and it seems putting the game in windowed mode may help improve frame rates. This is allegedly a horribly optimized game so bad performance will probably be hard to remedy, That being said your system should get far higher frame rates. Some sites blame bad dricers but that is generally with Nvidia cards. Other people more experienced with PC gameing may oofer further advice.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

How do I make it a windowed game. Also I noticed it was poorly optimized by the specs. Considering it was a game for the first Xbox and has almost the same system requirements as my pc version of Fallout 3 and that is a Xbox 360 game. The main reason for my FPS concern is I get 60 FPS on Mass Effect 2 and that has 300% better graphics than halo 2 heck I get 70 FPS on battle field bad company 2.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Microsoft prepared this article to show how to put Halo 2 in windowed mode. 

Target line parameters and troubleshooting shortcuts for Halo: Combat Evolved and for Halo 2 for Windows Vista


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

I did that and it did not make the game windowed at all. 

This is my line in the short cut.

"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Halo 2\startup.exe" -windowed 

I did what Microsoft told me to do.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

If you right click on the desktop icon, select properties and look at the target is -windowed present? I have not got halo 2 at the moment, so could you take a look for a video option to put it into windowed mode/disable full screen. 

On a side note, do all other games run fine?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

yes all other games run great on my system. Battle field bad company 2 is able to run at max quality at 70 FPS. Mass Effect runs at about 60. Halo 1 gives me 1000 FPS. It is just this one game that is not liking my system. That is the main problem.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

sorry about the double post but this is important.

I got it to go windowed. But I am now getting 30-40 FPS. so no improvement.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Microsoft and some other forum users attempt to blame bad performance on driver issues, this game has been out for a while now so I presume there are not too many fixes coming out by way of patch. I dont suppose you are in the mood to revert to older driver versions for halo 2 which may not help the issue or might make it worse.

Do you get any fps boost by lower the graphic detail or resolution?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Same fps with removing AA.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Any other suggestions


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

I am pretty much out of ideas here, maybe setting the processor affinity so the game only runs on 1-2 cores as opposed to 6 may help. Some people say they installed a program to limit their frame rate to 60 as opposed to thirty, but I doubt that will help given you are not reaching 60fps. 

Did you try in lower resolution, even as a troubleshooting measure?

Are all other games working well?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

OK i lowered the resolution but it only raised the FPS to 50-60 not much. Setting affinity actually a bit slower. All other games I run work perfect just not this one.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

From what I've read not many if any are getting much higher than that with Halo 2.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Why not. I mean it is an old game and it's graphics may look great they look no were near as good as Mass Effect or Battle Field bad company 2


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

I have no idea. I play Renegade and you'd think I would get 2000 fps seeing as it's old, but it pegs at 60 and doesn't move either way. The games must be limited to that and when they did come out 60 fps was a killer system.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

yeah. I have tried hard to remove that limit in halo 2 but I just can't I wish there were a way to remove the limits. I got over 1000 FPS on Halo 1 because I removed the limits but halo 2 it does not give you that option.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Having frames per second over the limit of your monitor will only cause screen tearing. Which is kind of like lag but in the opposite spectrum. You get too many FPS and the monitor can't handle it. 

I don't see a problem and your game runs fine.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

I have done some more reading around and it seems that if you do manage to go above 60 fps there is another lag created, this really is a strange port. I still have no idea how you are going to get over that 60fps threshold but frankly im not sure if it worth it. 

Take a look at these threads: Bungie.net : Halo 1 & 2 for PC : Halo 2 above 30+ FPS

Bungie.net : Halo 1 & 2 for PC : Halo 2 Vista Graphics and Lag Issues Solved by Forcing Vertical Sync?

If you could find a way to limit your fps to 60, I think you would be getting the best experience possible.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Well thank you for the help. I can have the game at 1280x720 and still get a strong high 40 - 60 FPS. Thanks for the help. It kind of stinks that in this game a higher frame rate messes up the game. Well I now understand why Halo 3 was not for the PC. The ripped off the PC gamers by making it poorly optimized. But oh well hey that is life and what can you do. Well guys thanks for the help. I downloaded the program you put a link to so I don't have to worry about going over 60. Thanks for the help every one.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

It seems that the specific devs that worked on the pc port were actually far more accustomed to console games hence the lag at >60 fps. It is a massive shame really, Halo 2 was my favourite game on the original xbox and I would have loved to see a good pc port. If an optimized halo 3 port came to pc it would be amazing, halo 3 is a pretty game already so I would love to see a well made one on a high end system.

Sorry we couldnt help more, if you do happen to return please mark the thread as solved.


----------



## MasterKnives (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Microsoft has already whined about the piracy with the first two games, We'll never see a Halo game on the PC again.

And yes, halo 2 for the pc was a poorly built port of the xbox original. Also forcing users to upgrade to Vista with the purchase, nobody bought it and thus support for the product was almost dead before it began.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

That's Microsoft for yeah. Do they think that there are no pirated versions being played on X-Box..........lol.


----------



## MasterKnives (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*



Amd_Man said:


> That's Microsoft for yeah. Do they think that there are no pirated versions being played on X-Box..........lol.


If buying PC games wasn't such a gamble with all the poor development happening recently I honestly don't think piracy would be such a problem.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Just got Halo 2*

Well even though I can't get the FPS above 60 it is at least stable there. Can I at least get HDR for the game if I can't get more fPS I at least want it to look better. I was able to get bloom for 1 and it made it look AMAZING. I am looking for a legal HDR mod for Halo 2. Any one have an idea. I will take any suggestions.


----------

